# browning buckmark



## bluehandgun

just picked this up, it was used. anyone know anything about this one? has a green metal handle and cool green wood grips, i think made by hogue?










took it to the range and it shoots very accurately. i like it.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have a similar one - a Buckmark Camper with the same size barrel. Mine has rubber type grips - I like the feel a lot. Very easy to clean. Good gun!

Congrats!

I replaced the front sight with a fiber optic for about $25-$30. Just use the right size allen wrench to unscrew the old one and replace it (U will have to adjust the height on the rear sight after U swop out the sight in the front to a fiber optic).


----------



## JeffWard

Check out "Tactical Solutions"

Lotsa Buck Mark toys...

Mine will eventually wear a 10" barrel, if it ever arrives, and a new red-dot scope... No front or rear sight, matte black with silver "flutes". Why? Why not.

I love mine. Here's the gun off the web...










JeffWard


----------



## Mike Barham

I've owned a Buckmark like *Shipwreck's* for years, and it has always been an excellent pistol. It's reliable, accurate, and easier to clean than its Ruger competition.

I bought it mainly for new shooters to try, but most people lately just want to shoot my Glocks instead. My Buckmark will be for sale when I get home, but not because it isn't a good pistol - just because it's a safe queen, and I hate having safe queens.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I haven't shot mine in a while. I prefer to shoot it at the outdoor range because it makes that fiber optic sight really stand out (the indoor range is very dark). And, I only head out to the outdoor range outside of town when I shoot my PS90.

But, I mainly got mine for when my son gets older, and for my wife to use if I can ever convince her to go out to the range again.


----------



## Mike Barham

Shipwreck said:


> But, I mainly got mine for when my son gets older, and for my wife to use if I can ever convince her to go out to the range again.


Good reasons to keep it! My daughter is fifteen and currently uninterested in shooting (she's _way_ too cool, you see), and my wife has her own pistols and shotgun.

I'm really trying to thin the herd in the safe, rather than expand it.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, as into Walthers as I am, the Walther p22 isn't really a target gun. And until recently, there was so many problems with the gun, I just plain didn't even consider it.

It was down to the Ruger 22/45 and the buckmark for me. I ended up liking the Buckmark more...

I may or may not buy a 22 rifle for my son 1 day - but the Buckmark will be a good teacher for him for handguns (when he's older)...

But yea - I understand that you would want to sell it if ya never use it. I've sold guns in the past for that reason...


----------



## Mike Barham

Shipwreck said:


> I may or may not buy a 22 rifle for my son 1 day -


I think you should. I started my daughter on rifles, first an airgun, then a single shot .22, and finally a 10/22. One of the proudest days of my life was when she was eleven and we went to an outdoor range that has steel animals set up at various distances. I challenged her to "kill" the 75 yard steel chicken. She loaded, looped up her Safari Ching Sling, dropped to open-legged sitting, and nailed it ten for ten.

She then looked up at me as if to say, "Any questions?" :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, only 22 rifle that kinda interests me is that Walther bullpup one. We'll see :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard

My Fiance and I went to the range the other night to zero the red-dot on my buck mark. We brought her 15 year-old son, a video game fanatic. He's always been interested in guns, but as of yet, Mom has held him off.

He's matured a lot in the last few months, and this was the time. I brought him in to the range, and after a few minutes of gun handling, rules, and general instruction with grip etc... I loaded one bullet, and handed the buck mark over. The first shot was at my target, that already had a peppering of holes around the bullseye. "Pop", the paper moved, good follow-through, no safety issues... "I think he hit the bullseye, no extra holes"...

I took the gun, ran out a fresh target to 7M, and reloaded... one. Attempt number 2... X-ring.

Okay... gotta be beginners luck. Loaded 5 rounds, explained to him... one squeeze, one bullet, be safe.

X, 8, X, X, X. He was a little quick with the second shot. I told him to relax and settle down... Take his time and squeeze. The next three were X's. The first time w/ a real gun, he shot an off-hand 48, 4-X...

Video gamer...

Next time, we're going to run the kid out to 10M...

Damn kids...

Jeff


----------



## bluehandgun

if i contact browning w/ the serial number - will they provide information about the gun?


----------



## Shipwreck

Probably so - U just wanna know the date of manufacture?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I had an older camper model for years and traded it to a Mossberg 835 and missed it ever since. I found this one recently and it's a good onebrokenimage


----------



## chrisg

I just recently got my buckmark for christmas. I have to say that I absolutely love this gun. For target shooting its fun, shoots good, and is cheap on the pocket i can run out pick up 550 rounds for 10 bucks and shoot all day long. For my first handgun I love it. Mine is like DevilsJohnson's


----------



## Liko81

Mike Barham said:


> I bought it mainly for new shooters to try, but most people lately just want to shoot my Glocks instead. My Buckmark will be for sale when I get home, but not because it isn't a good pistol - just because it's a safe queen, and I hate having safe queens.


And why should it be a safe queen? As far as pure entertainment value (as well as for practicing the basics) it's hard to beat a .22. Ammunition's about 2-4 cents per round (that's cheaper than paintball for those who care) so you can shoot the **** out of it for spare change (a trip to the range with my 9mm generally runs about $60 in fees, targets and ammo; yes I shoot a lot of ammo per trip). If you have backwoods property or know someone who does, it is THE recreational plinker.

It may not have the firing feel of your defense guns (and it's always a good idea to fire a few clips through your carry/home weapons), but that can actually be a good thing; a decent grouping with a 9mm may turn into a horrible case of push-down with a .22, revealing a bad habit that, when corrected, will improve your 9mm shooting as well. Same with trigger jerking or most of the rest of the wheel of misfortune.

I'm allocating a bit of my next paycheck towards a Buckmark very similar to Shipwreck's, and I'll guarantee you it will see a LOT of action.


----------



## Liko81

Shipwreck said:


> Well, only 22 rifle that kinda interests me is that Walther bullpup one. We'll see :mrgreen:


Hmph. If I had enough land to fire it regularly (it's not something I'd take to the range) I'd get a 10/22 in a heartbeat. They're great stock and you can customize them practically any way you choose. Mine would start with a decent scope, then a Hogue Overmolded grip, then a trigger job. Not sure what else I'd do to it: possibly a bull barrel (but that would mean a tradein on the frame). I'm not sure about the Charger; if they made a model with a comfortable folding stock it'd be the ideal backpacker, but as of right now it's just a sawed-off and doesn't much appeal to me.


----------



## DJ Niner

Another BuckMark fan. One of these days, I'll get one of those TacSol barrels for it, but for now, it's stock (except for a slight mod to the grip panel to make releasing the mag easier):


----------



## Mike Barham

Liko81 said:


> And why should it be a safe queen?


I'm well aware of the benefits of sub-caliber practice when trying to shoot tiny cloverleaf groups, but my interest in handguns is purely defensive, rather than recreational. I shoot fighting pistols when I go to the range, and quite honestly am uninterested in plinking or trying to shoot itty-bitty groups with a handgun. My practice regimen revolves around defensive-type shooting, balancing accuracy with speed on humanoid targets, and there's really no room in it for a .22 that doesn't replicate my Glocks in both feel and recoil.

Yes, .22s are cheap to shoot, but since my shooting is partially directed toward maintaining skill at shooting quickly with guns that recoil, practice with a .22 does little to keep me sharp. As well, the crisp, relatively light trigger on a semiauto .22 does nothing to reinforce the skills I need to control the less refined Glock trigger. To accomplish what I want to accomplish on the range, I need to shoot my defense guns, with their crude triggers and heavier recoil.

Before someone takes this out of context or misinterprets what I am saying, _there is absolutely nothing wrong with owning and shooting .22 pistols_. I think any new shooter interested in learning to shoot really well should begin with a .22. They just have no utility *for me* because of my interest in pistols is confined to defensive shooting, and I already know the fundamentals of shooting.

The Buckmark sits in the safe. I took it out maybe once or twice in the three years before I deployed, for a couple of newbies. Alas, they were far more attracted to my Glocks. Since I knew neither of them would ever become serious shooters, I let them change up to the Glocks after a few mags with the Buckmark. Did they shoot the Buckmark better than the Glocks? You betcha. But did they have more fun with the Glocks? They sure did, and that's all I care about when people aren't serious about shooting.

It'll be for sale in a couple of months, and I hope the person who buys it will exercise it more than I have in the last few years.

Incidentally, mine looks like *DJ Niner's* in the post above, except I think the sides of the barrel are flat.


----------



## Liko81

Mike Barham said:


> I'm well aware of the benefits of sub-caliber practice when trying to shoot tiny cloverleaf groups, but my interest in handguns is purely defensive, rather than recreational. ...


Well then you're exactly right; you don't need it. If I could wait two months for a used Buckmark in good condition I'd buy yours, but there's that whole instant gratification thing; my local range has two Buckmarks, one new and one used, and they're both in excellent condition and inexpensive, so that's where my money will go. Besides, I've fondled practically every gun in that store and have not yet bought any there , so it's time they got a payoff for their patience.

For me there is a time and place for recreational shooting over and above staying proficient with my defensive handgun, so I have little doubt a .22 in my possession is going to get a lot of use.


----------



## kenn

*Walther P22*



Shipwreck said:


> Well, as into Walthers as I am, the Walther p22 isn't really a target gun. And until recently, there was so many problems with the gun, I just plain didn't even consider it.
> 
> It was down to the Ruger 22/45 and the buckmark for me. I ended up liking the Buckmark more...


Are you talking about the newer ones or the first generation clip/magazine? Or the current crop? - would you buy one new/out of the box right now?

Any help would be appreciated, I was about to go buy one in the next few weeks...


----------



## Shipwreck

I assume U mean my reference to the P(9?

They were super headache guns when they first came out - I hear far less complaints about them now. However, be aware that they can be ammo picky. When U find 1 brand that they like - stick to it.


----------



## JeffWard

Side note of warning...

I ordered a Tactical Solutions 10" barrel for my Buck Mark on 12/28/07 (online). I emailed them on the 1st of the year, since their webpage listed my order as "processed", but not shipped. My answer came the same day that they were shipping on the 2nd, due to Holiday website issues. On the 8th... still no barrel... I called and found that the barrel was back-ordered!!! AFTER my card was charged on the 28th!!! 3-4 weeks, minimum.

I cancelled the order. I STILL haven't gotten credit back on my card, and it's the 11th...

If you're going to deal with Tactical Solutions, do it ONLY via phone, and make sure your card is not charged until you have a TRACKING number.

HORRIBLE Customer Service.

Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry dude.

Some places sell their gear too - like either Brownells or Midway USA - I forget which...


----------



## Steve

JeffWard said:


> Side note of warning...
> 
> I ordered a Tactical Solutions 10" barrel for my Buck Mark on 12/28/07 (online). I emailed them on the 1st of the year, since their webpage listed my order as "processed", but not shipped. My answer came the same day that they were shipping on the 2nd, due to Holiday website issues. On the 8th... still no barrel... I called and found that the barrel was back-ordered!!! AFTER my card was charged on the 28th!!! 3-4 weeks, minimum.
> 
> I cancelled the order. I STILL haven't gotten credit back on my card, and it's the 11th...
> 
> If you're going to deal with Tactical Solutions, do it ONLY via phone, and make sure your card is not charged until you have a TRACKING number.
> 
> HORRIBLE Customer Service.
> 
> Jeff


credits take a 2-5 days to post with all banks. that is not thier fault. However being a commision salesman myself I am disgusted by the lack of customer service in industry.
I liked Buds (during the week, slow shipping though), Midway

Sportsman guild kindof blew I thought, and I am having my first expeirence with pistol gear right now. Seems toi be going good. I will surely complain if it is not a good experience:smt1099


----------



## bluehandgun

i went on the browning site and discovered my gun was made in 2002 and also found that it is a special edition gun made for gander mountain.


----------

